# A GBAtemp App!



## AnimalCrossing-Adam (Sep 30, 2016)

Yo yo,

Don'tcha think GBAtemp should have an app?

Post thoughts, other ideas and who to contact down belooooowwww!!


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 30, 2016)

AnimalCrossing-Adam said:


> Yo yo,
> 
> Don'tcha think GBAtemp should have an app?
> 
> Post thoughts, other ideas and who to contact down belooooowwww!!


Nah, not really needed. The mobile version works perfectly

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also wrong category.


----------



## Minox (Sep 30, 2016)

I thought Tapatalk worked with the forums?


----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 30, 2016)

yuss!!!!


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 30, 2016)

Minox said:


> I thought Tapatalk worked with the forums?


It does, but I and many others find tapatalk to be pretty awful, generally.

Now, I would be in favor of a GBATemp Notifications App, that sends push notifs to your phone when you get forum alerts and includes an icon for your home screen that opens Temp in your favorite browser.

Temp works awesome in mobile browsers already.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 1, 2016)

Waste of time and money if there can't be anything unique about it since GBAtemp works perfectly on Taptalk and the mobile's browser...


----------



## Costello (Oct 1, 2016)

Creating apps for everything and their dog is a trend (some would say a fad) not sure it will last, but there wouldn't be enough benefits to justify the cost and effort. Sure would be nice to have, but you need expensive developments and not just once - updates are mandatory to keep your app running with newer OS versions.

At the end of the day we are really happy with our mobile version, so there isn't really a reason to invest in this.


----------



## mashers (Oct 1, 2016)

I agree, a forum app isn't needed. A notification app would be nice though. Also:


----------



## Seriel (Oct 1, 2016)

CheatFreak47 said:


> Now, I would be in favor of a GBATemp Notifications App, that sends push notifs to your phone when you get forum alerts and includes an icon for your home screen that opens Temp in your favorite browser.





mashers said:


> A notification app would be nice though.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-notifier-collection.422777/


----------



## mashers (Oct 1, 2016)

Jackus said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-notifier-collection.422777/


Java and Android only  I might look into an iOS port actually.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 1, 2016)

mashers said:


> Java and Android only  I might look into an iOS port actually.


Oh wow, I actually genuinely forgot iOS existed for a second there lmao

gg me.

But yeah, Java (so any PC OS basically) and Android only.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Oct 1, 2016)

The browser already works flawlessly(although laggy).
Tapatalk is pure trash tho.
No need for a gbatemp exclusive app


----------



## AnimalCrossing-Adam (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks all, quite true then


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh boy, an app!  I'm looking forward to yet another 20-40mb binary which offers a subset of the features of the 2.3mb website.

---

In all seriousness it would be significantly easier for all involved to make the existing website better work offline (without any of that nasty synchronising state bullshit) through service worker caching.  Chrome, Samsung and Opera are all pushing forward in this direction.

Much of that 2.3mb image is uncompressed, or suboptimally compressed images, with the remainder of the loadtime being callouts to analytics and social sharing scripts - All of which is optimisable to allow the site to be cut down to the ~150kb range.  Starting to look a whole lot better space-wise than that 20mb app, huh?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 28, 2016)

It's no native app but I added a function for Chrome (>38) users on Android that lets you use GBAtemp as a "web app" meaning it can appear to run in a separate process from Chrome away from all the other tabs you have open and lets you navigate GBAtemp without the Chrome tool/address bar. It even appears as 'GBAtemp' in the Android task switcher. See the screenshots...

  

All you have to do to get this is to open GBAtemp on Chrome for Android, open the top Chrome menu and choose 'Add to Home Screen'.

I only tested this on stock Android and have no idea how it integrates with 3rd party launchers or custom versions of Android.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 5, 2016)

I would think GBATemp would be all over this for the ad revenue they could rake in alone, to further support the server costs and such.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 5, 2016)

shaunj66 said:


> It's no native app but I added a function for Chrome (>38) users on Android that lets you use GBAtemp as a "web app" meaning it can appear to run in a separate process from Chrome away from all the other tabs you have open and lets you navigate GBAtemp without the Chrome tool/address bar. It even appears as 'GBAtemp' in the Android task switcher. See the screenshots...
> 
> View attachment 67269 View attachment 67270 View attachment 67271
> 
> ...


It still opens as a normal tab for me.


----------

